# Some info on the STOWA Marine Auto A 10



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As most of you (if not all of you) already know the new Stowa Marine Auto A 10 with silver dial will be available in May/June 2010.









Both versions of the Stowa Marine Auto A-10 (date / no date) are powered by a Soprod A-10 (SOP A-10) movement which is not as high as an ETA 2824-2 so I dare to say that the use of the SOP A-10 is a benefit to the classic design of the Marine.

Pic courtesy of Jörg:










The next three pics have been taken at Baselworld at the Soprod booth (not that big as ETA but quite interesting and informative.





Soprod exhibited the A-10 Base as well as a Big Date modification (see specs)



I went to the Soprod booth to get some more information first hand. The first thing I found out is that the SOP A-10 is much more expansive than an ETA 2824-2. This for sure has an impact on the pricing of the new Stowa Marine Auto A 10.

Specifications:
Soprod Alternance 10 (SOP A 10)
11 1/2 lines
Diameter: 25.60mm
Height: 3,60 mm without hand fitting
Base: 3 hands out of the center
Date window: 3 o`clock
Handling & corrections: 
a) manual wind up possible 
b) fast date correction
c) stop-second
25 jewels
Frequency 28.800 b/h
Power Reserve: about 42h
Winding: bi-directional
Adjusted: 4 positions

Additional cost:

COSC certification on request
Decoration on choice: circular grained, Geneva stripes, circular stripes
Finish on choice: Rhodium plating, gilt

Modifications:

- Visible Balance (SOP A 10 BV)
- Big Date, sesond time zone on sub dial (SOP 9351 / A 10)


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Mike, Excellent information.


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Both versions of the Stowa Marine Auto A-10 (date / no date) are powered by a Soprod A-10 (SOP A-10) movement which is not as high as an ETA 2824-2 so I dare to say that the use of the SOP A-10 is a benefit to the classic design of the Marine.


Mike, I assume that you mean the A10 is a thinner movement when you say "not as high as an ETA 2824-2" because in terms of craftsmanship the A10 is a higher quality movement. 
Not that the 2824-2 in the MA is not good, mine keeps COCS time without a sweat.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

marcone said:


> Mike, I assume that you mean the A10 is a thinner movement when you say "not as high as an ETA 2824-2" because in terms of craftsmanship the A10 is a higher quality movement.
> Not that the 2824-2 in the MA is not good, mine keeps COCS time without a sweat.


Yep, thinner and superior quality.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet, maybe this ETA pullback issue will actually be a benefit to watch lovers, with the availability of more and different competing movements! I still say ETA/Swatch will lose big source of revenue, kind of like "cutting off your nose to spite your face".


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sodiac said:


> Sweet, maybe this ETA pullback issue will actually be a benefit to watch lovers, with the availability of more and different competing movements! I still say ETA/Swatch will lose big source of revenue, kind of like "cutting off your nose to spite your face".


Well, I´d say that the A-10 is not a substitute for an ETA 2824-2 or 2892 because of the higher price. My take is that Jörg is trying to diversify in view of movements (ETA, ETA/UNITAS, ETA/Peseux, SOP A 10). A clever move imho. However - the customer has to pay the higher price.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Well, I´d say that the A-10 is not a substitute for an ETA 2824-2 or 2892 because of the higher price. My take is that Jörg is trying to diversify in view of movements (ETA, ETA/UNITAS, ETA/Peseux, SOP A 10). A clever move imho. However - the customer has to pay the higher price.


Yes, that will probably be the downside. It sure would be nice to see some of the old line companies back into making their own movements though, but you're right, that will sure raise the prices... BTW, welcome back Mike, the place wasn't the same without you!


----------



## marcsp (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a sense for the pricing? 

I assume that the silver dial will be +/- EUR 100 extra over the white.

And, I assume the a-10 is more than the ETA-2824.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm really interested in how that big date might be utilized in a Stowa design. It is a lovely movement. Has any discussion of adding the Sto Seconds feature to any models with A-10, or will further customizations (beyond the custom rotor) not be done beyond the way the movement comes from the factory?


----------



## marcone (Nov 2, 2008)

marcsp said:


> Does anyone have a sense for the pricing?
> 
> I assume that the silver dial will be +/- EUR 100 extra over the white.
> 
> And, I assume the a-10 is more than the ETA-2824.


Non official pricing is 690 Euro for the A10 silver dial MA.
You can drop Stowa an email and they can confirm/give out the real price.
I think there's even a waiting list you can put your name on.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cursor said:


> I'm really interested in how that big date might be utilized in a Stowa design.


No plans yet to use the Big Date. If Jörg would plan now the movements would be ready to be delivered in about 2 years from now.


----------



## Wim-Ned (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got a mail that delivery will be no sooner then September, not May/June :-(

Wim


----------

